# Cumberland Upper Pool,,, Nut'n 2-26



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya, one beautifull day,,,, if your going to hit the river hard,,, you better bring something to wake-up the fish!

I got down to a Cumberland Pool feeder around 2:30.,,,, Later, two other guys showed up.
I was dragging fatheads as usual. The one guy was tossing green twisters & jig, & the guy way down river was throwing swim-baits. 
After 4 hrs,,, NOT ONE HIT WAS TO BE HAD! 

The river is projected to rise 4' by Thursday, (Ohio Side????) but night temps will be Back into the teens by next week end. NOT GOOD.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, the water temp is still around 36-37. A couple more weeks...


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

You guys might want to try the night bite i heard down south the night bite is on with some real nice saugers but not even a bite in the daylight hours! Might be worth a try.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lil goose said:


> You guys might want to try the night bite i heard down south the night bite is on with some real nice saugers but not even a bite in the daylight hours! Might be worth a try.


Ya Todd, a couple of 'our' friends were doing OK below Pike, with the all-nighters. They weren't pulling limits, but 3 or 4 keepers anyway. 
That's why I gave the NC upper pool a couple of shots. I hung in there till after dark twice, but when the locals packed up and left, I followed. I just don't feel comfy by myself,,, specially when everything is all iced up.
IF we get some 40*+ nights, I'll be get'n 'em in my little feeder creek mouths, Maybe 
I'm heading down NC,,,, it's at 17.6' now,,, I gotta see if those sauger get pushed behind the wall. 

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Doboy said:


> Ya Todd, a couple of 'our' friends were doing OK below Pike, with the all-nighters. They weren't pulling limits, but 3 or 4 keepers anyway.
> That's why I gave the NC upper pool a couple of shots. I hung in there till after dark twice, but when the locals packed up and left, I followed. I just don't feel comfy by myself,,, specially when everything is all iced up.
> IF we get some 40*+ nights, I'll be get'n 'em in my little feeder creek mouths, Maybe
> I'm heading down NC,,,, it's at 17.6' now,,, I gotta see if those sauger get pushed behind the wall.
> ...


A friend with him and his buddies limits in less than 2 hrs. Down south, guess where


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pic Dave. Yeah, andrew is in a group of guys that seem to get them when we all think it's over. Rick, Terry Lane, Andrew and Sluggo and Papa George are really good with the sauger. I watch them when I'm around them to get any ideas that will help me. Just as I watch you, sluggo and shannon when it comes to hybrids and whites. Be seeing you soon when the water warms up a little.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

That's why I like fishing where I do and the friends I fish with- no secrets. Wasn't that way too long ago,,,,,,,,,, People used to get upset with me for posting when I first joined OGF, back when it was go fish ohio. We see where that went!!!!


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

My buddy,Mr.Mooney, sent me this picture said it is starting especially down south!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

look at the fat bellies on those fish.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lil goose said:


> My buddy,Mr.Mooney, sent me this picture said it is starting especially down south!!
> View attachment 70920


OUTCH! That hurts,,,

I spent all day,,,, from the end of the wall down to the bank 800 marker.
I ended up landing 4 runts, 1-14" keeper & 1-3# channel cat.
I did see Jeff & Nate keep about 8 nice sauger and 1 dandee eye.
Almost all of the large sauger were caught with 3" shinners or large fatheads,,, tight-line'n stacker rigs. I caught all of mine with a 2oz slip-sinker rig, w plain hook. Floaters wouldn't work today! 
No Junk.


----------



## natedaniels (Mar 5, 2011)

Doboy u been fishing since Thursday I was going this morning but the bait shop didn't open till 9 am that's to late 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

natedaniels said:


> Doboy u been fishing since Thursday I was going this morning but the bait shop didn't open till 9 am that's to late
> 
> 
> Sorry Nate,,, been busy,,, NO, I haven't been out,,,LOL, I'm still lick'n my bruises from your a$$ kick'n!
> ...


----------

